# iPhone 4 -- reserve or take my chances?



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, here's the question. I want two new iPhone 4s. They say if I pre-order, there's a good chance that I can have my new phones in 7-10 days, but I probably won't get one the first day. On the other hand, if I don't pre-order, I can hit up every at&t location around and possibly find one the first day. 

Let's assume that I won't have the time or inclination to sit in front of the at&t store in a beach chair all night.

What should I do?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Voted for you to pre-order... A few days is a few days... Who cares... Oh, that's right, your an Apple Fanboy that needs to have it the moment it's released, right? :lol:

- Merg


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I also voted to pre-order. Waiting a few days is much more desirable than waiting in a line. Had enough long lines in the Army


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually this would be the first Apple product I've personally owned since the 128k Mac Plus. I've bought them for companies I've owned and worked for, as well as bought them as gifts. 

I think it grossly unfair that a person could pre-order something and still not get it before some person who walks in on a whim. 

If nothing else, the pre-orders should be satisfied before retail sales start. If not, why the 1-week gap between pre-order and retail availability.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Pre order got my vote too.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Pre order for me as well, times two. It's what I did with the iPad, and I'm glad I did after seeing the lines ( and shortages).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Pre-Order and try to get one on the first day. 

I did this with the iPad. I managed to get one in the store on the first day then simply canceled the pre-order.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd like to vote... but my vote would actually be "Try to get one in the store, and if they sell out, wait for the next re-stock".

For these kinds of devices I hate to pre-order, because I want to take them home with me.. so I'm usually willing to wait for when I can do that. I don't feel like I have to be the first on the block to have one.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I will be going for the third option.....wait 'til the rush is over and buy it at my leisure.  But make no mistake, I AM getting one!!


----------



## gdn (Aug 5, 2007)

Pre-order. I'm thinking the pre-order will or should be handled like the iPad. If you pre-order you will be the first to have it as you are guaranteed to pick it up on day 1. Pre-ordering doesn't mean it will be shipped to you. You should be able to pre-order and note where you want to pick it up during the reservation process - pretty sure that is how the iPad worked - you are ahead of all walk-in's and wait-in-line people. 2 years ago with the 3G - I don't recall having pre-order - I waited in line from the middle of the night before. Skipped the 3GS - I don't need to be that up-to-date, but every couple of years I want to update - this is a pretty big step from the 3G - no video.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Guess it all depends on where you are and how many AT&T Stores and/or Apple Stores and/or Walmart SuperStores are within easy driving distance of your location.

Personally, if I were going iPhone4 (which I'm not because we just got our 3GS ones when Walmart dropped the prices) I would definitely be a first day person.

But right now, it seems I'm the only one!!!!!!!


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I would not go to AT&T but to an Apple store instead. Apple stores seem to have a good stock on release day. AT&T stores around here don't.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Get an Android?


----------



## wolverine1701 (Jun 4, 2004)

You can reserve the iphone and pick it up on the release day. That's what I did last year when I got my 3GS.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually this would be the first Apple product I've personally owned since the 128k Mac Plus. I've bought them for companies I've owned and worked for, as well as bought them as gifts.
> 
> I think it grossly unfair that a person could pre-order something and still not get it before some person who walks in on a whim.
> 
> If nothing else, the pre-orders should be satisfied before retail sales start. If not, why the 1-week gap between pre-order and retail availability.


Well, I have no idea how they will do it this time, but when I got my 3G right after release, they took preorders at ATT stores and that was the only way to get one there. They did nothing for walk ins, other than to offer to order one.

Apple stores were a differnt story, but hopefully once the preorder window opens in a few days, you can preorder from Apple online and check your local ATT store to see what they will do. You can always cancel your Apple store order.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't have an Apple store anywhere near me, so no go there.

My dilemma is which AT&T store to hit. The one closest to me is also the regional office, so they should have a good stock, but they will have a line (at least they did for 1 and 3G). Or do I try one of the malls? Or do I send my wife to the mall and I try the store. 

I wish I could pre-order from AT&T and then just go to the store a day or so after launch and pick it up at my leisure.

Edit: Lee I hope my store does pre-orders. I will hit it on the 15th to see. 

Plus I hope they have an Otterbox for the new model as it has saved my current phone multiple times.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It may be pure hokum but the AT&T store guy said the "authorized agents" (in other words, mall salespeople) won't have the iPhone 4 the first day.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

My two local malls have AT&T stores. They are not agents, but just mall versions of the stand-alone stores.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Ah... sorry for misunderstanding. My local malls have nothing but shills and decoys masquerading as cell phone stores.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Pre-orders can show up on the same day they are available in stores. That happened for the iPad and it happened for previous iPhones as well. Apple coordinates all of this with UPS and they won't deliver until that actual day, even though they hold on to the shipment for a bit to make sure no one gets one early.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> OK, here's the question. I want two new iPhone 4s. They say if I pre-order, there's a good chance that I can have my new phones in 7-10 days, but I probably won't get one the first day. On the other hand, if I don't pre-order, I can hit up every at&t location around and possibly find one the first day.
> 
> Let's assume that I won't have the time or inclination to sit in front of the at&t store in a beach chair all night.
> 
> What should I do?


Get an EVO. :lol: Since I switched I have not had 1 single dropped call. Averaged 20-30% on AT&T with my iPhones over the 3+ years I had them.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Interesting thought, but at this point I'm going iPhone. I've been a Windows Mobile user for 13 years and I like Outlook Sync. Ironically, after all my research it seems iPhones do it better than Windows Phones. Go figure.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Oh, the Agent stores (which are probably 75 % of ATT stores in this area) will probably never get the iPhone 4. They still do not have the iPhone, the 3G or the 3GS.

You have to check the ATT store finder and only go to Corporate stores. When you hover over the Push Pins it will say ATT Authorized Retailer over the fake stores and ATT over the real ones.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Interesting thought, but at this point I'm going iPhone. I've been a Windows Mobile user for 13 years and I like Outlook Sync. Ironically, after all my research it seems iPhones do it better than Windows Phones. Go figure.


I set up Outlook exchange server e-mail, calendar and contacts sync on my Evo while still in the store waiting for my purchase to be rung up. Too easy, Stuart.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As easy as it may be, at this point Sprint is simply not in contention for my dollars.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

That's different. Sprint has been good to me for many years, but I know that's not the case with everyone. Good luck getting your new phones!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Lee L said:


> You have to check the ATT store finder and only go to Corporate stores. When you hover over the Push Pins it will say ATT Authorized Retailer over the fake stores and ATT over the real ones.


I justed checked and my mall ones are real. And I did find a real store that I did not know about. It is sort of off the main drag so to speak, so it will get consideration.

Of course, if I can walk in and pre-order on the 15th, then none of this matters.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I vote option 3: preorder and go pick up your preorder from the store on that day.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I like the "idea" of option 3 but I've been told not to expect that my preorder will be available once I get to the store in the early evening.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I like the "idea" of option 3 but I've been told not to expect that my preorder will be available once I get to the store in the early evening.


Well, then, the obvious solution is to cash in a sick day. :lol:

Personally, I'd preorder and get it when it comes in, or just wait until the initial rush settles down and buy it when it's in stock somewhere.

The prospect of fighting the crowds for a chance at one - or sitting in a lawnchair outside a store for one - isn't in the least appealing to me, and I'm not a die-hard gotta have it day 1 kind of guy anyway, so a few days or weeks is not a big deal for me.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Was it that hard to get one for the 3GS launch? I got one the first day, though had to get a 32GB as the 16GB's were all out.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Preorders dont come out on release day? Hrm, that is stupid. I didn't realize that.

I will probably be preordering, was hoping they come on release day like how pretty much everything else you preorder works.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Stuart... I'm confused on where the 7-10 day delay is coming from. If you pre-order on the 15th, and choose for it to be delivered (you will have to pay on the spot), then it should be delivered on release day. Or, you can reserve one on the 15th, and they'll hold you one at the Apple store until ~2 or 3PM on release day, and you can pay when you pick it up.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Or, you could just chill -- sit back, wait a few days (hours, minutes?) and savor the anticipation, keeping in mind that the ability to delay gratification is a sign of maturity.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

elaclair said:


> I will be going for the third option.....wait 'til the rush is over and buy it at my leisure.  But make no mistake, I AM getting one!!


I'll go with Option 4: I already have a Droid. :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick said:


> Or, you could just chill -- sit back, wait a few days (hours, minutes?) and savor the anticipation, keeping in mind that the ability to delay gratification is a sign of maturity.


Jeez, we're already delaying it 2+ weeks from the announcement yesterday! You're crazy! :lol:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Nick said:


> Or, you could just chill -- sit back, wait a few days (hours, minutes?) and savor the anticipation, *keeping in mind that the ability to delay gratification is a sign of maturity*.


Is that some kind of sexual innuendo?
:lol:


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

elaclair said:


> I will be going for the third option.....wait 'til the rush is over and buy it at my leisure.  But make no mistake, I AM getting one!!


going to do the same thing, will pick one up late july (maybe earlier, already have my business rep working on getting me one) for testing in the office, it the features we are interested in pan out will upgrade every 3gs we have on the business account.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As easy as it may be, at this point Sprint is simply not in contention for my dollars.


Sprint = cheaper plans, a better phone, a more reliable network and no caps. I'd at least consider them.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

I know the OP wanted two phones.

Lord willing I plan to upgrade my 3G to "4" so that means the AT&T store, hopefully I can pre-order for pick up there.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

From what I understand (and I think Greg is confirming).

- Pre-ordered and Paid phones sent via mail will arrive June 24th (just like iPad and previous iPhones - Engadget always has stories of UPS releasing a day early, etc)
- Pre-ordered/reserved phones at the store are held until 3pm on June 24th. After that its "available" for retail purchase. Stuart said early evening so I don't think this is an option.

It sounds like pre-order through Apple's website and you'll get it on June 24th.

My wife has volunteered to go into the mayhem and pickup at our local Apple store. So we will be preordering 2 - a 32GB White and a 32GB Black and picking up early June 24th... Whooo Hoo!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

raott said:


> Sprint = cheaper plans, a better phone, a more reliable network and no caps. I'd at least consider them.


That is definitely a matter of opinion and location. The Sprint coverage, reliabilty and speeds here are terrible.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I would pre-order.

Speaking for myself, I wouldn’t really care that much about getting it early as I would about it being as easy as possible...yeah, I’m lazy, what of it. 

!rolling

Mike


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

raott said:


> Sprint = cheaper plans, a better phone, *a more reliable network* and no caps. I'd at least consider them.


They may be more reliable where you are, but not everywhere. AT&T is rock solid for me here in the hills, but when visited some friends 10 miles north of Phoenix, I couldn't get a signal. Their Verizon phones had full signal. It all just depends.

As for the better phone, I used to eat Razr's and Blackberry's for breakfast. I was lucky if I could get 6 months out of one before buttons would stop working or the trackball stuck. I had my original iPhone for 15 months and have had my 3G for 18+. Phones have never lasted that long for me. Some of it may be the Otterbox, but in any case, the iPhone has been a very good phone for my situation.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Pre-ordering two 32GB iPhone 4's. Probably going with black.

On the 15th, do we go to AT&T to pre-order or do we go to Apple's website to pre-order? I have never pre-ordered an iPhone.

edit:
A little concerned at this thread at Apple saying we can only pre-order one iPhone.
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2455079&tstart=0


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The AT&T guy told me you could do either. Both the AT&T and Apple store people I talked to agreed that the Apple store will be a madhouse that day.

Personally I have some special things about my rate plan and I tend to believe the AT&T guy when he said I'd be better off at the AT&T store.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm just wondering how many cargo jets will be full on iphones leaving China. Voted for pre-order


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Evidently Best Buy will have them too. Of course, it will also be a madhouse probably. http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/08/iphone-4-at-best-buy-for-launch-at-least-45-devices-per-store/



BJM said:


> I know the OP wanted two phones.
> 
> Lord willing I plan to upgrade my 3G to "4" so that means the AT&T store, hopefully I can pre-order for pick up there.


I was planning the same thign. I wonder if you will be able to preorder one to be shipped and then move service from a 3G to the iPhone 4 will be.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Best Buy is going to have only 45 per store, from what I read.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm a sad panda... only 1 pre-order???  Is it per household or account? How does that work?

Bummer... will have to look more into this.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The AT&T guy told me you could do either. Both the AT&T and Apple store people I talked to agreed that the Apple store will be a madhouse that day.
> 
> Personally I have some special things about my rate plan and I tend to believe the AT&T guy when he said I'd be better off at the AT&T store.


Sometimes that can be true, depending on the type of FAN account you have with AT&T. The apple store can deal with some of the issues, but not all of them. For standard accounts, the apple store is fine, but the FAN accounts can be troublesome for them.

Pre-order is still best. AT&T stores can be a madhouse a well, but they don't have as many iPhones. You should get your phone on launch day if you pre-order it, that's my plan and i'm stickin' to it.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Claire: "Why don't you just wait until next week when they are restocked with more iPads?"

Phil: "That's like the worst thing you could possibly say to an early adopter!" :lol:



Nick said:


> Or, you could just chill -- sit back, wait a few days (hours, minutes?) and savor the anticipation, keeping in mind that the ability to delay gratification is a sign of maturity.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

In your situation, I'd recommend the hybrid plan - pre-order and then race to the store and see if you can get one in-hand and then cancel the pre-order.

In my situation, I wait for the iPhone 4V. On the nation's largest and most reliable 3G network.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Let us know how that turns out for you.......



dmurphy said:


> In my situation, I wait for the iPhone 4V. On the nation's largest and most reliable 3G network.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

ibglowin said:


> Let us know how that turns out for you.......


Patient, one must be .....


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The ATT website says we're eligible for upgrade for $18 charge. . . but nothing about the 4 yet other than taking email address for further notification. We're in the February time frame for our contract.

If it's like the iPad, we pre-ordered and got it via UPS at 9:30 on that Saturday. No hassle, no lines.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> OK, here's the question. I want two new iPhone 4s. They say if I pre-order, there's a good chance that I can have my new phones in 7-10 days, but I probably won't get one the first day. On the other hand, if I don't pre-order, I can hit up every at&t location around and possibly find one the first day.
> 
> Let's assume that I won't have the time or inclination to sit in front of the at&t store in a beach chair all night.
> 
> What should I do?


I called customer retension because I have a couple of lines that I no longer use the CSR told me if I preorder from them on 6/15 I would receive it the morning of the 24th. Now my question is, should I trust AT&T?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

If it's not there by the morning of the 24th, isn't it likely it would be there the next day at the latest? Of course, if it is NOT there by by the next day (which is a Friday) then it would be the following Monday :-(.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Here is an AT&T fact sheet: http://www.att.com/Common/about_us/files/iphone/preorder_fact_sheet_ip4.pdf

I may just pre-order and have it shipped to my house. The hitch in this will be if I am limited to only one as I want two.

Also, I will be trying at 12:01 on the 15th. Many times ordering systems make items available at this this time.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

I read the PDF.

What do they mean by 'exchange for iPhone 4'? Is that for people like me who are going to shave a few months off their contract?
My current iPhone contract ends in December but I can bump up to June for the $18 fee. Exchange = trade.

I'm not wanting exchange my old first gen iPhone for the iPhone 4.
Anyone know what this is about? It seems to require the iPhone 4 be delivered to AT&T to pick up.

- also -

On Sunday I went to AT&T and they told me I could keep my existing cell number but I'm wondering how they will do that considering the SIM cards are going to be incompatible with my old iPhone. Isn't the phone info on the SIM card?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm assuming they can do some kind of SIM swap in their computer. Just tell the number to ring on the new SIM. It definitely complicates things though and I bet there will be activation issues the first few days.

You can just cut your existing SIM down and make it fit too if you want.

No idea wht they mean about Exchange, but the rest of it seems pretty good to me. Seems like they learned from past launches.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

This is what my account says for my iPhone:



> *iPhone Upgrade*
> As a valued AT&T customer, we can offer you a discounted iPhone upgrade with a new 2-year commitment and an $18 upgrade fee.


Nothing about an exchange. Of course, I have a 2G and 3G, so they wouldn't want them back anyway.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

I finally figured out the exchange -- it's for iPhone 3GS owners who bought their phone a month before the iPhone 4 was announced. Looks like that is what the exchange is referring to (hopefully).

http://gizmodo.com/5560249/att-taking-pity-on-recent-iphone-3gs-buyers-with-upgrade-offer


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I just saw that also. Seems pretty decent of them. (almost un-ATT like  )


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Personally, I would pre-order it.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

WalMart will have the iPhone on launch day so there's yet another source. Here's the article:

http://msn-cnet.com.com/8301-31021_3-20007457-260.html?part=msn-cnet&subj=ns&tag=feed

I'm going to preorder this time & will do it through Best Buy. They say I'll be able to pick it up at the store on the 24th, I'll get credit on my rewardzone card, & I can use my rewardzone certificates as part of the payment.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

going to upgrade but will delay the upgrade until Otterbox has their defender series case out for the phone. Don;t need to the the first in line for the upgrade,


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

So Stuart, what did you decide?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> I'm going to preorder this time & will do it through Best Buy. They say I'll be able to pick it up at the store on the 24th, I'll get credit on my rewardzone card, & I can use my rewardzone certificates as part of the payment.


Winner! I may just do the same. Can always use the points.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm going to do the pre-order. It's a Father's Day / birthday gift. One question though which I can't seem to find... Going from 3G to 4, do I just do a backup of my 3G and restore to 4 to carry over all my apps? My big concern is having to spend another $30 for my SlingPlayer.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

That's it. Just sync/backup the old phone, then sync the new phone and you are good to go.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

tfederov said:


> I'm going to do the pre-order. It's a Father's Day / birthday gift. One question though which I can't seem to find... Going from 3G to 4, do I just do a backup of my 3G and restore to 4 to carry over all my apps? My big concern is having to spend another $30 for my SlingPlayer.


The only question I have not seen answered specifically is how do you do the SIM swap, but I imagine they must just let you call in the numbers. I would expect massive delays in activation on release day though.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The OP's question has been answered.

Closing this thread and moving discussion to our iPhone 4 thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178815


----------

